
Show HN: Construct 3 browser game editor – free for 2 weeks for Newgrounds jam - AshleysBrain
https://www.construct.net?v=9
======
AshleysBrain
Hi everyone, our browser-based game editor Construct 3 is completely free for
the next two weeks for the Newgrounds/Construct gamejam - the theme is "Good
things come in threes". Would welcome any feedback on the editor! Links to
full announcements:

[https://www.scirra.com/blog/206/its-time-to-
jam](https://www.scirra.com/blog/206/its-time-to-jam)

[http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1423023](http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1423023)

